# Background Painting



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have Masonite that I'll use for painting a sky and clouds. Do I need to prime the smooth surface first?


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Patrick1544 said:


> I have Masonite that I'll use for painting a sky and clouds. Do I need to prime the smooth surface first?



I was advised to always prime a surface before painting the final color. But part of the material I am using is Masonite that is painted white, so I assume that it has been primed before being painted white. Also the blue enamel that I am using for a sky color doesn't stick to the pre-painted Masonite very well, perhaps a light sanding would have helped.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I thought that a primer would also help hide the brownish color of the Masonite from showing through the light sky color I have..


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Patrick1544 said:


> I thought that a primer would also help hide the brownish color of the Masonite from showing through the light sky color I have..


Definitely.


----------



## Caen Hill Locks (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm a professional artist who paints on masonite.

Definitely do prime it. Even if the surface is smooth, the priming will give an even undercoat compatible with your paints, making all later paint easier to apply and manipulate.

It will also help the colors be brighter in thinner coats.

@thedoc, what sort of blue enamel are you using? Most preprimed masonite (and any *white* masonite has certainly been preprimed) is primed with acrylic gesso for acrylic paints. They say it's also suitable for oil paints, but I find acrylic gesso to be a draggy and unsympathetic surface under oils.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Im going to use flat latex interior paint for the sky color.


----------



## Caen Hill Locks (Oct 30, 2015)

Patrick1544 said:


> Im going to use flat latex interior paint for the sky color.


That should work just fine. Priming first is still a good idea.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks. I'll prime it and then paint sky and clouds.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Patrick1544 said:


> Thanks. I'll prime it and then paint sky and clouds.


How do you plan to paint your clouds? I am getting ready to paint my background too and not sure how to paint good clouds. Some type stencil but where to find one? I don't think I can just "freehand" nice clouds. Any thoughts?


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Caen Hill Locks said:


> @thedoc, what sort of blue enamel are you using? Most preprimed masonite (and any *white* masonite has certainly been preprimed) is primed with acrylic gesso for acrylic paints. They say it's also suitable for oil paints, but I find acrylic gesso to be a draggy and unsympathetic surface under oils.


I'm using a semi gloss from the ACE hardware store, the Royal interior acrylic latex enamel. At the time I couldn't find out what the Masonite was painted with, so thanks for the information. Once the paint has had a chance to set up it seems to be a bit more durable, but right after painting it comes off pretty easily. Is there anything I can do to make the paint I have work better, I'd like to avoid having to buy more paint. 

Gwpapa, since my Masonite was already white, I just left patches without blue paint, they looked OK for a little girls room, but they aren't very realistic for the background of a layout. But if you paint the surface white first and then let patches of white when you paint the blue, they could serve as a starting point for clouds. Watch a few Bob Ross shows if your local PBS station still airs them.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

GWPAPA, You can use a Cloud stencil which seems to do a nice job or paint free-hand. I have done free-hand before and I am comfortable with this method. Have you ever watched the oil painter Bob Ross? He has an easy way to paint clouds. Show is usually around on PBS or craft stations. Cloud stencils are available online. Google it. I've found them around.

Heres a product I found:
http://www.hobbylinc.com/new-london...stencil-set-4-model-railroad-scenery-supply-1


----------



## Caen Hill Locks (Oct 30, 2015)

@thedoc, it sounds like what you have is not a classic enamel but one of the acrylic latex paints that are replacing them. 

It may be one of those acrylic paints that has some additives to slow drying time, which would help give smoother coats on interior walls.

Also, acrylic paint takes a day or so to fully "cure" even after it is dry to the touch.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Patrick1544 said:


> GWPAPA, You can use a Cloud stencil which seems to do a nice job or paint free-hand. I have done free-hand before and I am comfortable with this method. Have you ever watched the oil painter Bob Ross? He has an easy way to paint clouds. Show is usually around on PBS or craft stations. Cloud stencils are available online. Google it. I've found them around.
> 
> Heres a product I found:
> http://www.hobbylinc.com/new-london...stencil-set-4-model-railroad-scenery-supply-1


Thanks, I will check out the PBS show and think I will keep looking for images on line. I downloaded lots of cloud images to play with. 
Thanks


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

home depot and lowes have paint with the primer in it so it does both at one time.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Gwpapa said:


> Thanks, I will check out the PBS show and think I will keep looking for images on line. I downloaded lots of cloud images to play with.
> Thanks


You can also Google Bob Ross Painting videos and watch it on You Tube. This is easier than waiting for them to schedule on TV.


----------

